# September Repticon shows in Florida



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

We will be vending tomorrow Sat Sept 6 at New Port Richey and the following weekend Sept 13,14 at the FIRE show in Lakeland. 
We have a good selection of frogs and supplies. Hope to see a few of you at one of these shows. 
Details on available frogs are on the website below. If you need any specific supplies PM me.

Kevin


----------



## eric.alonso1997 (Aug 27, 2014)

I will be at the lakeland show, do you happen to have varaderos? Or know anyone that does who will be at that show?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Thumbnails are rarely at the show. If you want them locally, may Mike Akana. He rarely posts here, but he may show up at the frog meet at Bill's later this month. Plenty of good members here in the classifieds, just check their feedback threads.


----------

